# We are back (Rooster and I)



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello,

We have been a way for awhile and thought we would report that we are back in the game.

Rooster is in the middle to end of force fetch.

Amber is not so patiently waiting.

Daisy is just kickin back.

I have been quite busy this spring with family stuff and what not. It seems as though these last two months have been a blur. 

I spent today gunning in a field trial and got to see some nice dogs work. Unfortunately the only two goldens running didnt fare to well. One was picked up by her handler and the other was handled on a mark. Unfortunately the handles were likely enough to get her dropped. The up side is that the test dog was a golden and I was quite pleased with his work. He ran hard and handled well when needed. After he ran, they changed the test to simplify!

Cheers and we hope to report more soon.
Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome Back! So the field trial is going on this weekend? Guess I won't take the boys swimming after dog class tomorrow. Might go out and see if I know anyone. Who ran the test dog?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The test dog was Keeper owned and handled by Don Graves. 

I am considering using Keepers brother "Max" as the sire to one of Ambers litters. Max has an interesting story and I'd love to share it sometime. He has no titles, has never run a test or a trial, and serves as a hunting dog to a guy that winters in Merrill (just a few miles from you)! He was trained locally and the trainer still gets the shakes thinking about that dog and his potential.

I will probably work for a few hours this morning then go out to the trial. A golden owned by Meg Beck took fourth in the Q yesterday.

Well its time to go FF Rooster. He is coming along rather nicely. I have decided to keep him until the end of summer before deciding to sell or keep.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Rooster is in the "walking fetch" stage now.

After gunning for a field trial (and getting my hands on fresh ducks), I just had to go train. We set up a standard stickman drill and ran it. The short stations were at 60 yards and the long ones at 100. Rooster has not seen any significant marks for quite some time and I was prepared to shorten this drill. Dontcha just know he went out and stepped on every one.

I ran Amber on it for fun (and to warm up my daughters throwing arm). Amber is just a golden blur in the field and she smacked them all. Once I have her tuned up... its on to the Masters and perhaps a Qual run at the end of the summer.

Hand


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going well. I have been training with another Ruff pup, so I am always passing along your stories to her.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Today was water work. He started out ok and improved as the session wore on. Land, water, Land. Simple enough.
He did cheat when given the opportunity. Like he went out of his way to cheat. I took the opportunity away with subsequent marks so that I am not training him to cheat. The little booger.

He is pretty much at the JH level. I dont think I will enter him yet though... I am still chewing on it though as the next double-header entry deadline is a week away.

Amber is needing some blind work. I may still enter he in the next master test as I think I can get her cleaned up in time for that.

See ya


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Today we had a mock hunt test. Laura posted the photos under the title "Mock Hunt Test."

We started with three guns in the field (widely separated). All three marks were dead ducks. All three marks were JH level or a little harder. The junior level dogs ran them all as singles. The more advanced dogs ran the marks as a double or a triple.

Once all dogs ran, we changed locations and set up two gun stations. At one station we set up a flier station complete with ducks in a box. The handler would decide if he/she wanted a shot flier or a thrown dead duck. Another station was another thrown dead duck. THe handler would choose singles or doubles and proceed accordingly.

I was quite happy with Roosters work. He bobble here and there but overall did very well. He really liked his first shot flier.

Randy

After all dogs were run


----------

